# Bougainvillea



## Nobody (Jan 17, 2010)

Can Bougainvillea be fed to Sulcata tortoises?Are they good for them?If yes,how often can they be given to them per weeK
Thanks.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 17, 2010)

My russians have been snacking on bouganvilla flowers that fall from the neighbors yard for years. It doesn't seem to hurt them any.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 17, 2010)

It's on the non toxic list on a lot of sites, but some of them say the thorns are toxic.


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2010)

I've got to brush up on this some more. I thought they were toxic. Time to review.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 17, 2010)

I think a thorn would just plain hurt to eat


----------



## dmmj (Jan 17, 2010)

If you do a simple web search you will get conflicting answers some say yes toxic other say no not toxic.


----------

